# pdf warning



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://news.zdnet.com/2100-1009_22-6147428.html?tag=nl.e539


----------



## ArturoYee (Nov 10, 2006)

Any idea if this is just Microsoft OS or Apple OS X also (this seems to be based on JavaScript.)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

no but i got one in a pdf and live one care did not pick it up avg got it


----------



## ArturoYee (Nov 10, 2006)

*Just found this - quote*

1) This issues ONLY effects the Windows platform. Mac, Linux, etc. users are NOT effected.

2) We found this issue out ourselves during our own security/vulnerability testing of Acrobat and introduced a fix as part of Acrobat/Reader 8 for Windows. As such, users of Acrobat/Reader 8 (regardless of browser) are NOT EFFECTED!

3) We already have patches prepared for earlier versions of Acrobat and will release those as soon as they are ready. This will address those users who are unable/unwilling to upgrade to Acrobat/Reader 8.

We thank the community for their concern in identifying vulnerabilities in our products and hope that our having the issues already addressed in our current versions will serve to alleviate concerns and demonstrate our commitment to this area.

Leonard Rosenthol
Adobe Systems


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i am already using reader 8,i just upgraded a couple of days ago so it is nice to know it is fixed


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

Glad I ditched acrobat reader, too resource hungry. I use http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/rd_intro.php


----------

